# UPDATE: Finn Balor NOT out with a concussion



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*UPDATE:* Mike Johnson was...







*OP:*

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109016



> *FINN BALOR INJURED*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2017-04-11 20:58:00
> 
> ...


Damn. First singles match back and this happens.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

The way the guy's head rattled back and forth after he got Jinder'd, not surprised in the least.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Finn Balor is Injured AGAIN!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851972423989698561
*TBF, it's all Jinder's fault, but jeez, this guy can't catch a break. Hopefully Jinder gets fired and STAYS fired this time.*


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

That's what happens when you hinder Jinder.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fuck me side ways. Come on Finn. 

This is why Finn wont be pushed as the face of Raw over Roman. Guy keeps getting hurt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

IT'S SETH'S FAULT!!!!!!!!!!! HE'S A DANGEROUS WORKER!!!!!!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Mike Johnson was also adamant Sasha was going to SD


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



wwe9391 said:


> Fuck me side ways. Come on Finn.
> 
> This is why Finn wont be pushed as the face of Raw over Roman. Guy keeps getting hurt.


you know thats horseshit, that was purely on Jinder being reckless.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It was that forearm shot from Jinder. 
Ffs


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is Injured AGAIN!*

Shame he couldn't do the same to Mojo tonight.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fuck.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Yikes.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor is Injured AGAIN!*

Glass joe.. i mean finn balor back on IR yet again.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Before they even let him near a title period, he should work on not getting hurt. Not a fan of his anyways


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So Seth is injury prone, Finn is injury prone. And those are the two guys Vince will ever think of pushing ahead of Roman. Looks like it aint happening now.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Don't hinder the Jinder and nobody gets hurt...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder is a reckless worker. So not surprised at this. I am not a fan of Finn or anything, but feel for the guy seeing he just came back. Guess Wyatt/Balor is scrapped then for now :lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



SureUmm said:


> you know thats horseshit, that was purely on Jinder being reckless.


still Vince doesnt see stuff like this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Wow. Not a fan, but I hope he has a quick recovery since I'm not a prick that celebrates injuries of wrestlers that I'm not a fan of.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

In other news the sky is blue and North Korea has declared war on U.S from illegal actions.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Way to go Jinder. Hopefully it’s just something for a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So is that why Mojo got to fucking level his shoulders tonight? I hope so. 

fuck sake man. He was really working stiff on Finn last night, i didn't realise how stiff. what a dick.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder is probably working reckless on purpose because they brought him back as an even bigger fucking jobber than he was before.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Injuries happen wrestling is rough and tumble


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

The way they treated Jinder on SD tonight makes more sense now. Really send that guy away or stop putting him in matches with top talent until he gets his shit in order.

Sucks for Balor, I'm indifferent towards him but I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Maybe fire the roid rage freak that clearly stiffed the shit out of him?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jinder needs to not be a fucking idiot stiffing people on random fucking raws.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

People saying Vince will see it as weakness, I doubt it. What Vince sees is a guy gets his shoulder popped out of socket, pops it in, and finishes the match on ppv for his company. HE sees a guy gets stiffed and cheap shotted by a jobber who did the same thing to Rusev over simply doing the job, becomel concussed and finished the match and ended it like it was on schedule, which is why his dropkick lacked any umph. Vince sees a tough sum bitch

I said it last night but Jinder is reminding me of Bob Holly in the ring right now


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Told you, the moment he face planted the canvas like he did, it was obvious.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Get rid of Jinder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

His career's over, they'll never let him wrestle again. They freak out about concussions.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

This little guy is very injury prone, isn't he?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Why are some of you dicks defending Jinder and coming at Finn? When are any of you going to put personal opinion aside and look at the dude as a worker?

No, this doesn't make him tough. This doesn't make him look good. And if Vince keeps him, he's a fucking hypocrite. Which we already know of him as, so what's the the difference.

You don't slam a stiff heavy ass elbow onto the back of someone's head. Anyone. I'm not big on Finn, but that's irrelevant. If he's so unsafe he can't even land a god damn elbow correctly? You need to get rid of the dude. 

He had no business coming back into this company to begin with. Can send Nia out right behind him. No excuse for these unsafe workers in WWE 2017. Too many safe and more experienced ones to higher than glorified roided jobbers.

EDIT: Let one more uninformed jack ass call Finn injury prone. I don't even like the dude, but he had two freak injuries in WWE. The one prior to this, and the dumb ass move someone else did to him. That's like someone getting knocked out in UFC, and calling the guy who got knocked out "injury prone". Well when you fucking hit a dude, no shit he's gonna have an injury. It's not like he gave it to himself this time.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This little guy is very injury prone, isn't he?


This is fucking idiotic. He did nothing wrong. He got absolutely slugged in the head by some asshole and his brains got raddled around. Do that to anyone on the roster and they're taking a dirt nap, does that make everyone injury prone? Fire this clearly roided out geek.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jeez, ye just have to look at this guy and he gets injured


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

He stiffed Rusev and Roman before. Time to get rid of this guy.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MontyCora said:


> This is fucking idiotic. He did nothing wrong. He got absolutely slugged in the head by some asshole and his brains got raddled around. Do that to anyone on the roster and they're taking a dirt nap, does that make everyone injury prone? Fire this clearly roided out geek.


it makes Balor look worse than Jinder no matter how you twist it. Jinder is stiff but he hasn't injured anyone other than Balor.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> it makes Balor look worse than Jinder no matter how you twist it. Jinder is stiff but he hasn't injured anyone other than Balor.


You're dense as shit if you really think this.

"Jinder nails Balor with a stiff heavy elbow, something that most wrestlers don't mess up in a pro-wrestling show where you're not supposed to actually throw stiff shots onto other pro-wrestlers."

"Jinder looks better"

What the fuck.

And Reigns says hello.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Triple H is out for Jinders fucking head somewhere.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fuck Jinder. That was basically a shoot elbow he threw on Raw, not only does he bore fans when wrestling, now he injures co-workers. What a cunt.

There's accidents, then the shit that Jinder pulled.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Someone needs to hinder Jinder.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

:deanfpalm

.. God damn it Jinder..



MontyCora said:


> Triple H is out for Jinders fucking head somewhere.


Is that an eye for an eye pun?


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

They really need to get rid of Jinder. No fans and injuring talent.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Okay i just wanted to say for all those that are saying Finn is injury prone(and i'm not even his biggest fan, neutral to him, but still), while he may or may not be, this incident is literally not his fault, he cannot control getting a concussion, it's the person delivering the blow to the head that's at fault here, cause a concussion is no joke, infact, it's not his fault and the same would've happened to any of us that was in his position, if you suffer a concussion, you're not going to be okay, you're vision is blurry as hell, you get ridiculous headaches, you can't sleep, and you can't even walk or act properly, it takes at the least a 2 week period for the effects to stop, even then, in his case, this might be a 4-5 week injury period. It sucks man, wish Balor a speedy recovery, concussions are no joke. That was a stiff as blow to the head, and it was the forearm even, shit will put you down, Jinder is probably in big time trouble.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So far Finn has had no luck on the main roster.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

How come nobody is out for Samoa Joe's head? He basically ended Tyson Kidd's career unless Kidd can make a good recovery.

Accidents happen.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



CretinHop138 said:


> Told you, the moment he face planted the canvas like he did, it was obvious.


If that wasn't a flash ko, I'll admit to being worked.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Most people who get hit in the fucking head with an elbow will be prone to an injury, yes. 

It's less bad luck and more the guy Finn was working with is a fucking retard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

And alot of people mark out for stiff shots and stiff matches. fpalm

Um, the idea is to make it LOOK as real as possible. NOT actually having a REAL match/fight. fpalm

Hopefully, this injury will stop people from marking for stupid shit like that. But who am I kidding? It won't.

:mj4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> How come nobody is out for Samoa Joe's head? He basically ended Tyson Kidd's career unless Kidd can make a good recovery.
> 
> Accidents happen.


I'm shocked it took this long fort this strawman argument to arise. 

Jinder - On purpose
Joe - Legit accident on a perfectly executed move..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



wwe9391 said:


> still Vince doesnt see stuff like this.


I hate agreeing with this, but it's true.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Mahal needs to go stat.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



ShowStopper said:


> And alot of people mark out for stiff shots and stiff matches. fpalm
> 
> Um, the idea is to make it LOOK as real as possible. NOT actually having a REAL match/fight. fpalm
> 
> ...


You can have great stiffed matches (Okada vs Shibata for example) Jinder just hurted Rusev, Roman and now Finn purposely.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



BrotherNero said:


> You can have great stiffed matches (Okada vs Shibata for example) Jinder just hurted Rusev, Roman and now Finn purposely.



Pretty poor example considering Shibata is in the hospital with a life threatening brain injury.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Therapy said:


> I'm shocked it took this long fort this strawman argument to arise.
> 
> Jinder - On purpose
> Joe - Legit accident on a perfectly executed move..


LOL, there is no way to read someone's mind and know if it was on purpose. He's working stiff on purpose, probably yes but doubt he had intentions of hitting him that hard or in the face.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> How come nobody is out for Samoa Joe's head? He basically ended Tyson Kidd's career unless Kidd can make a good recovery.
> 
> Accidents happen.


You can't see the difference between Joe hitting his move as he always has, and Tyson landing as people are always supposed to, and some freak accident happening, and some big roided out dumbass with a history of throwing stiff shots hitting a wrestler in the head hard enough to knock him out on his feet?

I'm being serious here. You cannot for the life of you understand the contextual difference between those situations and why Jinder is to blame while Joe would not be? Just think about it for a second, man.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



BrotherNero said:


> You can have great stiffed matches (Okada vs Shibata for example) Jinder just hurted Rusev, Roman and now Finn purposely.


Didn't Shibata have to have surgery for a subdural hematoma after that match?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

The size of a wrestler has NOTHING to do with concussions. Anyone on here saying that Balor getting a concussion has to do with his size and that he is "injury prone" is a fucking idiot. Tell this to guys like Chris Nowinski, Razor Ramon and Kevin Nash who had plenty of concussions and are donating their brains to CTE testing when they die... and guys like Benoit and Snuka. Are you saying they were injury prone too?


----------



## BALORtheCHAMP (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

oh well this is fighting finn balor knew what he was getting himself into but i still hate jinder. what a bad guy to attack the back of the head! finn balor has been through worse and he will be back to regain the wwe universal championship that he never lost!


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Ok, yeah, fire Jinder's ass. What a f**king idiot.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

That elbow from Jinder was nasty. Not something you can pin on Balor being fragile.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> LOL, there is no way to read someone's mind and know if it was on purpose. He's working stiff on purpose, probably yes but doubt he had intentions of hitting him that hard or in the face.


It's like comparing a situation where a Car's break malfunctions and you hit a person to another person texting and driving and hitting a person, the texter did not intend to cause anyone harm, but their reckless behavior brought about the climate for said accident to occur; therefore, they are responsible.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Balor must be mad as fuck at Jinder


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Damn. Balor JUST came back no this shit happens? Feel so bad for the guy. I wish him a speedy recovery. 

If this shit really is on Jinder's head then it's apparent Vince needs to make some cuts...


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MontyCora said:


> You can't see the difference between Joe hitting his move as he always has, and Tyson landing as people are always supposed to, and some freak accident happening, and some big roided out dumbass with a history of throwing stiff shots hitting a wrestler in the head hard enough to knock him out on his feet?
> 
> I'm being serious here. You cannot for the life of you understand the contextual difference between those situations and why Jinder is to blame while Joe would not be? Just think about it for a second, man.


um… Kidd's injury is much worse than a concussion and again, you're using your own speculation on whether something is done on purpose or not. Injury is an injury and you're pretty dumb if you think someone would risk trying to hurt people on purpose and risk their job. 

We'll see how this pans out. If WWE really took issue with it and thought it was on purpose, I doubt they'd be putting him in more matches and segments.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder has been taking liberties with his oppoenents lately. I'm assuming he's been sent to Smackdown so JBL "looks after him"


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Abisial said:


> It's like comparing a situation where a Car's break malfunctions and you hit a person to another person texting and driving and hitting a person, the texter did not intend to cause anyone harm, but their reckless behavior brought about the climate for said accident to occur; therefore, they are responsible.


Reckless, I'd probably agree with, but the person earlier claiming it was done on purpose is a whole different thing.



Lariatoh! said:


> Jinder has been taking liberties with his oppoenents lately. I'm assuming he's been sent to Smackdown so JBL "looks after him"


JBL was one of the stiffest workers in WWE history. For some reason, I think he'd welcome Jinder's style of wrestling.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Jay Valero said:


> Didn't Shibata have to have surgery for a subdural hematoma after that match?


According to Meltzer it was a work.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Working "stiff" is one thing.. Throwing a elbow at someones face "stiffly" means you knowingly are aware you're going to most likely cause an injury.. Jinder knew what he was doing.. I consider stiff meaning your knife edge chops are not held back, maybe that chair shot to the back is a bit harder than normal, maybe your hip toss has some extra added "Omph" for a slapping back bump..


Tossing your elbow at someones head "stiffly" is just being a malicious dickhead


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> JBL was one of the stiffest workers in WWE history. For some reason, I think he'd welcome Jinder's style of wrestling.


You very well could be right. If someone isn't going to put you over, you do it yourself ala HHH, JBL and Bubba Ray. 

In saying that though, I'm sure WWE has put a big investment in Balor, only for him to get hurt again has got to piss the office off. And JBL is a yes man for Vince these days... oh and Jinder isn't white...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> um… Kidd's injury is much worse than a concussion and again, you're using your own speculation on whether something is done on purpose or not. Injury is an injury and you're pretty dumb if you think someone would risk trying to hurt people on purpose and risk their job.
> 
> We'll see how this pans out. If WWE really took issue with it and thought it was on purpose, I doubt they'd be putting him in more matches and segments.


He did it on purpose, he's a psychopath, he didn't, he sucks dick at wrestling and he's unsafe. Either way time to get rid of him.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Balor's momentum gets squashed everytime he comes back on the main roster. The conspiracy theorist in me thinks someone in the back doesn't want him to be pushed :hmm:


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Bun Dem said:


> Balor's momentum gets squashed everytime he comes back on the main roster. The conspiracy theorist in me thinks someone in the back doesn't want him to be pushed :hmm:


for some reason, it reminded me of that Ryback shoot where he said Vince told him "I want you to squash AJ Styles" or something like that.

imagine if Vince whispered in Jinder's ear before the match "I want you to stiff that vanilla midget".


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Therapy said:


> Working "stiff" is one thing.. Throwing a elbow at someones face "stiffly" means you knowingly are aware you're going to most likely cause an injury.. Jinder knew what he was doing.. I consider stiff meaning your knife edge chops are not held back, maybe that chair shot to the back is a bit harder than normal, maybe your hip toss has some extra added "Omph" for a slapping back bump..
> 
> 
> Tossing your elbow at someones head "stiffly" is just being a malicious dickhead


This. 
Most wrestling injuries seem to be derived from contortions of the body relative to the ground or an obstacle: getting dropped on your head, snapping your head against the ropes like enzo, an awkward impact into a barricade like Wade Barret (i.e., you're going fast and hit something that doesn't move).

Contrarily, "I hit him with my elbow and he got a concussion" is unlike an accidentally botched suplex. Balor was not injured by the ground, rope, or barricade. He was injured by Jinder fucking Mahal.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



BrotherNero said:


> According to Meltzer it was a work.


But Meltzer is an idiot.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I used to be behind Jinder 100% until now.

NO ONE hurts my precious Bálor. NO ONE.

Fuck you, Jinder.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It was a violent shot, but I wouldn't call it intentional.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



chemical said:


> I used to be behind Jinder 100% until now.
> 
> NO ONE hurts my precious Bálor. NO ONE.
> 
> Fuck you, Jinder.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder has got to be one of the worst workers on the WWE payroll. Hope Finn is okay.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> It was a violent shot, but I wouldn't call it intentional.


In light of the fact that the entire match was full of stiff shots and Jinder being REALLY aggressive for a jobber who's supposed to be showcasing the other guy's talent (See: "Enhancement talent"), I would call it intentional. Jinder went into the match intending to shoot-fight.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Unca_Laguna said:


> In light of the fact that the entire match was full of stiff shots and Jinder being REALLY aggressive for a jobber who's supposed to be showcasing the other guy's talent (See: "Enhancement talent"), I would call it intentional. Jinder went into the match intending to shoot-fight.


He wasn't though. The only really stiff shot in the whole match was that elbow. I've noticed Jinder does like one big stiff moment in a match, that seems to be his style, but I've never seen him do repeated stiff hit after hit like you're describing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Dude is way too fragile, they need to push someone more reliable like Jinder Mahal instead.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Unca_Laguna said:


> In light of the fact that the entire match was full of stiff shots and Jinder being REALLY aggressive for a jobber who's supposed to be showcasing the other guy's talent (See: "Enhancement talent"), I would call it intentional. Jinder went into the match intending to shoot-fight.


You can call it however you want. Though I'm fairly sure that people don't sell worked moves if they are shooting.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder is fucking garbage. Why did they even bring him back?!


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Just saw vid. While I will say Balor injured himself when he reached back when he won the UC,this was clearly Jinder being a stiff piece of shit. He elbowed him hard in the side of the fucking head. Your supposed to hit with your forearm to make a sound on the lower face/cheek/neck area. This was fucking stupid.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



SureUmm said:


> you know thats horseshit, that was purely on Jinder being reckless.


Yes but is that how Vince is going to see it?


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



JafarMustDie said:


> Jinder is fucking garbage. Why did they even bring him back?!


Could be that he is just well liked by WWE and easy to work with. He is not a great wrestler by any means but he has a look, is foreign (WWE loves foreign gimmicks).


----------



## Ben Simmons (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Why is this surprising. I've commented on these threads multiple times that skinny little spot monkey midgets like him, Bryan etc. from the bush leagues are ALWAYS A LIABILITY to the company. Balor is already 36 years old. He is the past, not the future. His skinny little body is not gonna stand the 200 match an year on the road WWE schedule. A midget in face paint is still a midget, not a demon. Spot monkey midgets doesn't intimidate anybody. If WWE continues to shove him down our throats and allows him fight in the heavyweight division, he's gonna end up retired for good just like Bryan. At-least when Bryan won the title, the midget held it for a month. This injury prone trash couldn't even hold the title a day. He was on the shelf for 9 months, back to TV and in a week, he gets a major concussion. WOW !! That's something real tough and intimidating for a 'demon'. LOL !!. How many times can we really blame it's the opponent's fault ? At some point WWE has to realize that this old fragile skinny little indy underwear model is nothing but liability personified. Planned story lines, angles -everything has to be changed ad hoc just because WWE decided to put these fragile injury prone midget pus*ies at the main event scene. The only logical decision that's left with WWE at this point is to RELEASE him. If they are not gonna do that, at-least do the right thing and put this midget where he belongs, ie with other midgets in 205 Live. If a match with jobber Mahal, a middle weight at best, gave him a concussion, imagine this little troll in a street fight match with Braun Strowman (after seeing what he did to Roman on RAW), OR even a routine Brock match where he has to take like 20 suplexes on his neck ? Heavyweight division is literally death for people of his size. In one RAW segment we have a bunch of cruiser-weights fight in a ring with pink ropes (pink ropes to identify that these wrestlers are less than 205 lbs) and in the very next segment, this NJPW midget who looks way smaller and skinnier than the other cruiser-weights in the previous 205 Live segment is fighting with heavyweights 2-3 times his size like Joe, Roman, Rusev,Owens,Strowman etc. WWE is trying too hard to insult the intelligence of the audience here but it's definitely not working. Even a ten year old could look at him and realize that this is a skinny midget (pink ropes or not). WWE had made it clear that CW division is for every male wrestler on the roster less than 205 lbs. Balor is barely 185 lbs. Putting this trash AGAIN on the heavyweight title scene after multiple injuries doesn't make any sense when he is lighter than most of the midgets in the 205 live division. Use him to put over and elevate younger midgets in that division if WWE still doesn't intend to release this injury prone midget right away.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Ben Simmons said:


> Why is this surprising. I've commented on these threads multiple times that skinny little spot monkey midgets like him, Bryan etc. from the bush leagues are ALWAYS A LIABILITY to the company. Balor is already 36 years old. He is the past, not the future. His skinny little body is not gonna stand the 200 match an year on the road WWE schedule. A midget in face paint is still a midget, not a demon. Spot monkey midgets doesn't intimidate anybody. If WWE continues to shove him down our throats and allows him fight in the heavyweight division, he's gonna end up retired for good just like Bryan. At-least when Bryan won the title, the midget held it for a month. This injury prone trash couldn't even hold the title a day. He was on the shelf for 9 months, back to TV and in a week, he gets a major concussion. WOW !! That's something real tough and intimidating for a 'demon'. LOL !!. How many times can we really blame it's the opponent's fault ? At some point WWE has to realize that this old fragile skinny little indy underwear model is nothing but liability personified. Planned story lines, angles -everything has to be changed ad hoc just because WWE decided to put these fragile injury prone midget pus*ies at the main event scene. The only logical decision that's left with WWE at this point is to RELEASE him. If they are not gonna do that, at-least do the right thing and put this midget where he belongs, ie with other midgets in 205 Live. If a match with jobber Mahal, a middle weight at best, gave him a concussion, imagine this little troll in a street fight match with Braun Strowman (after seeing what he did to Roman on RAW), OR even a routine Brock match where he has to take like 20 suplexes on his neck ? Heavyweight division is literally death for people of his size. In one RAW segment we have a bunch of cruiser-weights fight in a ring with pink ropes (pink ropes to identify that these wrestlers are less than 205 lbs) and in the very next segment, this NJPW midget who looks way smaller and skinnier than the other cruiser-weights in the previous 205 Live segment is fighting with heavyweights 2-3 times his size like Joe, Roman, Rusev,Owens,Strowman etc. WWE is trying too hard to insult the intelligence of the audience here but it's definitely not working. Even a ten year old could look at him and realize that this is a skinny midget (pink ropes or not). WWE had made it clear that CW division is for every male wrestler on the roster less than 205 lbs. Balor is barely 185 lbs. Putting this trash AGAIN on the heavyweight title scene after multiple injuries doesn't make any sense when he is lighter than most of the midgets in the 205 live division. Use him to put over and elevate younger midgets in that division if WWE still doesn't intend to release this injury prone midget right away.


Spacing dude. Paragraphs. Nobody's reading that!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Injured twice in his three matches on the main show? this is worse than Daniel bryan and Seth rollins


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Injured twice in his three matches on the main show? this is worse than Daniel bryan and Seth rollins


The second time is exclusively on Jinder.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It's the roid rage boys, believe me.










*"WHO HERE WANTS TO HINDER JINDER!?"*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

inb4 Balor's too small to take on hits...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

GET OFF THE VENOM JINDER YOU'RE GOING TO EXPLODE!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Saturn said:


> Could be that he is just well liked by WWE and easy to work with. He is not a great wrestler by any means but he has a look, is foreign (WWE loves foreign gimmicks).


He's also a big draw in india


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

One more injury and his papers are going to be stamped.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Could he just be a valet instead? Just parade him around for his body if he cant do anything else.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It's not like his knees collapsed like Seth. The 1st time Seth threw him horribly into the barricade & his arm hit so that his head won't get smashed. Now Jinder was too stiff & hit him hard & gave him a concussion. The guy is incredibly unlucky & not injury prone like Rollins !


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

That's a shame, 1st match back from injury too damn, hope he has a speedy recovery. Mahal probably needs to get the 'deavors, he's unsafe and just a jobber anyway. Balor likely needs a nice run with the IC title when he returns to show he can stay healthy for an extended period of time, before putting him back into the main event. Not calling him injury-prone, but he's not exactly Mr. Reliable atm either.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

How the hell did this guy survive NJPW, other than them probably not giving much of a shit about their workers?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Chrome said:


> That's a shame, 1st match back from injury too damn, hope he has a speedy recovery. Mahal probably needs to get the 'deavors, he's unsafe and just a jobber anyway. Balor likely needs a nice run with the IC title when he returns to show he can stay healthy for an extended period of time, before putting him back into the main event. Not calling him injury-prone, but he's not exactly Mr. Reliable atm either.


I don't get this line you're drawing. He's not exactly Mr. reliable? Shouldn't Jinder be the one getting that on him? Finn literally did nothing wrong in his interaction in this match. 

You cannot say Finn is not injury prone and then call him unreliable because some neanderthal decided to take a stiff shot.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder the new king of strong style :banderas2


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

That roided up fuck jinder shouldn't have even been allowed in the ring

feel sorry for Balor that someone so clearly juiced up has put him on the shelf


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fucking roidtard Jinder Mahal.


----------



## cm dunk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Jay Valero said:


> How the hell did this guy survive NJPW, other than them probably not giving much of a shit about their workers?


nah its just meltzer spouting bullshit about puro-strong style which is of course over-exaggerated by smarks on the internet.
I mean seriously can you find any guy with the size and build like jinder in japan? they're all essentially midgets just like balor is


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Could be a blessing in disguise. I don't think Balor is main event level talent. He id prob unreliable at this point.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Seems like "The Demon King" is a bit feeble.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

There goes Balor as his career gets hindered by the Jinder. He will do the job, but he will also do it like a mob.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Poor Hideo, people dont realize both are injury prone but finn manage to sneak in to the main roster, win a title LOL..


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Complete fuck up on Jinder's part ... although in the slow-mo's he clearly knew how hard he was hitting Finn, and where.
Maybe Jinder was a little pissed about being bumped to SmackDown to continue his run as useless jobber?

Thankfully, this isn't an injury that will keep Finn off of TV.
Rest up for a week, then he can be back with some promos leading to his program with Bray.

Seriously though, Jinder needs to spend a good 3 months taking pin falls from everyone in the company for that shit.
If it was an accident, he's a fucking idiot and terrible at his job.
If it wasn't an accident, he's a complete asshole and needs firing.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109016
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. First singles match back and this happens.


we knew it was gonna hppen.. Finn got flash ko'd ffs!!

here's something really interesting though.. mainstream covered this.. Bleacher i believe ran this reoport before the sheets and they totally said the opposite.. the sheets say WWE denies it/makes no mention of it?

oh no no no

word is WWE officials are extremely dissapointed that Finn can't catch a break and is out 3-4 weeks yet again

basically, they're thinking he's injury prone...

Finn is injury prone.. nothing about what Jinder did.. oh no, it's Finn's fault?! wtf..


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

People thinking injuries will mean he won't rise to the top when John Cena & Randy Orton seem to get a minumum 3 month long injury at least once a year :hmmm


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Genking48 said:


> People thinking injuries will mean he won't rise to the top when John Cena & Randy Orton seem to get a minumum 3 month long injury at least once a year :hmmm


Yeah Orton injuries his shoulder throwing out the trash at home and misses months and no one says he's injury prone. :hmmm


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



cm dunk said:


> nah its just meltzer spouting bullshit about puro-strong style which is of course over-exaggerated by smarks on the internet.
> I mean seriously can you find any guy with the size and build like jinder in japan? they're all essentially midgets just like balor is


99% of people in WWE would retire the next day if they had to take shit like this on a regular basis.






Or this.










Or this










Not everyone is built for that shit.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Thank God that strike was right at the end of the match because NO WAY AJ wasn't concussed.

UGGGGGHHHHHH! That head butt fuck me!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

People want Finn too face Lesnar :kobelol Brock ragdolling him everywhere he'd surely break something


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Balor concussed and Roman written out for 1-2 weeks :lol

It appears like Balor will be getting some mic time in the coming weeks :bayley


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Balor concussed and Roman written out for 1-2 weeks :lol
> 
> It appears like Balor will be getting some mic time in the coming weeks :bayley


Who gives a shit there's no reason to watch that show. Not even Balor and Joe can save it.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fragile


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Well, I've said it already. This guy Jinder is stiffing people, on purpose it seems and he injured a future top star that just came back from injury. Get rid of this jobber.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

In before people be like Balor=Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Remember when Swagger concussed Ziggler?

Say bye bye to any "Balor as the top face" stuff

Not like he should've been top anyway

Jinder is a mess though


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



LPPrince said:


> In before people be like Balor=Mr. Kennedy


I liked Mr. Kennedy's character, but I think you have it backwards. Mr. Kennedy=Jinder The WWE got rid of him partly because he was dangerous. Difference between Jinder and Mr. Kennedy is, Kennedy hurt the wrong people. He hurt Cena and Orton, which was pretty much a death nail.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lewdog1976 said:


> I liked Mr. Kennedy's character, but I think you have it backwards. Mr. Kennedy=Jinder The WWE got rid of him partly because he was dangerous. Difference between Jinder and Mr. Kennedy is, Kennedy hurt the wrong people. He hurt Cena and Orton, which was pretty much a death nail.


Both then because Kennedy got injured a lot. Wasn't he out injured for most of his run? Some crazy shit like that. Poor guys, these wrestlers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinders reckless, and it sucks for Finn but I wont miss the untalented dweeb.



Steve Black Man said:


> IT'S SETH'S FAULT!!!!!!!!!!! HE'S A DANGEROUS WORKER!!!!!!


I dont get why Bret pointing out that Rollins is a dangerous worker when he injured Cena, and crippled Sting in like a three month span and then injured Balor after returning from his own injury makes Bret the bad guy.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I'm not a prick who judges a man by his height or size, I actually really like the CW division and "flippy shit" in general, but let's be honest here: you have phenomenal guys like Aries, Neville or Kendrick stuck there until Vince decides to scrap it alltogether, but that bland twink Finn is getting a turbo push on main roster? And there are already rumours that the Summerslam program will be Balor vs. Lesnar? Relly makes you think :hmmm


----------



## TeflonDixie (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Idiot Jinder, but Finn won't complain, he has absorbed the strong style of Japan so working stiff is nothing new to him. Shit happens. Put Jinder in humiliating angles for a while and see if he takes the punishment. If not release him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



In Punk We Trust said:


> People want Finn too face Lesnar :kobelol Brock ragdolling him everywhere he'd surely break something


rep'd

lol @ anyone who thinks Brock vs Finn would be a good matchup

see this is why we can't run promotions, we'd run it to the ground! >


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fuck Jinder that greasy fucking jobber. Hopefully they use his ass as a punching bag and then fire him. 

Get well soon Finn.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

I guess Jinder was channeling his inner peace " chanté".


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

*Guess that explains why Mojo stiffed the shit out of Jinder yesterday.

Fuck man, just fire this dude. We saw it against Roman, and now against Balor which actually did end up in an injury. 

I really feel sorry for Balor, dude can't catch a break from bad luck :no:*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



NoyK said:


> Guess that explains why Mojo stiffed the shit out of Jinder yesterday.
> 
> Fuck man, just fire this dude. We saw it against Roman, and now against Balor which actually did end up in an injury.
> 
> *I really feel sorry for Balor, dude can't catch a break from bad luck :no:*


from us fans' perspective

from WWE officials perspectives it's "Finn can't catch a break and stay healthy" and now the dreaded concept is being associated with him.. injury-prone

all this because of Jinder too which is the saddest part of this whole situation


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

If he's just coming back from injury why put him in the ring with a known shitty wrestler like Jinder Mahal?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It's not injury prone when someone elbows you right in the face.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

What's up with Jinder being stiff? He did it to Reigns and now to Finn.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Wasn't there a Jinder thread before with him being a "decent worker" ?

Dunno if it was a troll or not


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This little guy is very injury prone, isn't he?


Not really, he's only had one real major long term injury which was the shoulder injury. He had an ankle injury but he was out less than a month and we don't know how long he's out for with his concussion, which btw wasn't even his fault.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Lol, people are blaming Jinder for doing his job. Finn is fragile as f*ck.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Sucks for him because I never like to see anyone injured. Honestly though I wont miss him in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Łegend Ќiller;67022129 said:


> Lol, people are blaming Jinder for doing his job. Finn is fragile as f*ck.


You've gotta be kidding me. The irony of this is hilarious, Randy Orton is made out of, I can't even say glass, he's more like made out of wet paper. He literally injured himself pounding the mat to set up an RKO. 

Getting a concussion is easy, it's not about being fragile. The head is a sensitive area, if somebody stiffs you the way Jinder did, you're going to get hurt. Certain areas just don't work like that. If you hit Brock Lesnar in the balls as hard as you can, the fact that he's Brock Lesnar isn't going to matter, he's going to be just as hurt as the average person. The head works under the same principle. Jinder was an idiot, he gave this guy a shot that would've taken down a bear.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I skipped the match, just watch it now... that forearm smash... I'm pretty sure thats what did it. Even Jinder looked like he knew he messed up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Thanks a lot Jinder.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Annnnd Jinder gets moved to SmackDown and has a beer thrown in his face on live t.v. Pretty clear he's getting punished after that botch.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It was the same thing with Barrett.

Kept getting hurt due to the actions of someone else
"DUHHHH URR DURRR INJURY PRONE DUHHHHHHH"

Finn got elbowed in the fucking skull very hard, how is this his fault.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Maybe Finn just isn´t destined for a run on the WWE main roster.
Accidents happen, but he can´t go one match without getting injured.
Jinder needs to take a look in the mirror and ask himself if the roids is really worth it.


----------



## Cm-ReX (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I saw that shit live and I realized Jinger was stiffing the fuck out of him, look at his face when the match ended, he was red.

What a piece of shit, somoene should kick Jinger's ass since Balor is too small to do it by himself.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Release transjinder mahal.


Now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



> He literally injured himself pounding the mat to set up an RKO.


To be fair its not Randy's fault he was born with shoulders that can pop out so easy :draper2


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

He should RKO out of nowhere his own shoulder...


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I don't like Finn all that much, but to hear of another injury for him is ashame and Jinder should get release I don't know why he's even signed back with the WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Simply Flawless said:


> To be fair its not Randy's fault he was born with shoulders that can pop out so easy :draper2


I didn't say it was his fault, I just said don't call Balor fragile when you're a fan of the most injury prone wrestler in history. Jinder would've concussed Orton 100%, this is not an "injury" issue.

Hell, I just realized this, Orton literally owes his entire world title reign that he's on right now TO a concussion. This is the height of irony, I couldn't even make it up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Jinders reckless, and it sucks for Finn but I wont miss the untalented dweeb.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why Bret pointing out that Rollins is a dangerous worker when he injured Cena, and crippled Sting in like a three month span and then injured Balor after returning from his own injury makes Bret the bad guy.


I won't give him a pass for Cena, but Sting was fragile as all hell, and Balor took the bump wrong by bracing himself with his shoulder.

Common sense stuff really.

derp.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Steve Black Man said:


> I won't give him a pass for Cena, but Sting was fragile as all hell, and Balor took the bump wrong by bracing himself with his shoulder.
> 
> Common sense stuff really.
> 
> derp.


But seth threw him too close to the barricade. 


He should have done it like this. http://pa1.narvii.com/6151/dcdbdd2f4ce5e1bd0e0c34a397417ebe32a0de17_hq.gif


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Here is a good look at the mat rash on Balor's face from the face plant after Jinder's stiff forearm shot.


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

All this talk of injury prone or fragile. You take that hit to the head and then we'll call you injury prone when you're face planting. I'm a big fan of Balor. I feel bad for the guy, he's worked his ass off over the years to get where he is now and he's had a few unlucky breaks. I hope it's not serious, that he recovers quickly, and he is back soon.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



DELETE said:


> But seth threw him too close to the barricade.
> 
> 
> He should have done it like this. http://pa1.narvii.com/6151/dcdbdd2f4ce5e1bd0e0c34a397417ebe32a0de17_hq.gif


Really wouldn't have made any difference. 

Look at how Ambrose takes the bump. Completely flat. Had Finn not braced, he would have been fine.

BUT REGARDLESS, injuries happen in wrestling. It's unavoidable. What is avoidable is somebody like Jinder working overly stiff for no good goddamn reason.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can call it however you want. Though I'm fairly sure that people don't sell worked moves if they are shooting.


Getting knocked out on your feet and face planting into the mat (so that he had those mat burns on his face) is not part of "selling". As for the rest of the stiff shots, they're in the middle of a live broadcast and at least one of the men in the ring is a professional, so yes, a professional is going to salvage the performance and sell even as he's in a shoot-fight.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



wwe9391 said:


> Fuck me side ways. Come on Finn.
> 
> This is why Finn wont be pushed as the face of Raw over Roman. Guy keeps getting hurt.


You're a decent cat but the fact you took this opportunity to passively aggressively prop up Roman in a thread about a talent being legit concussed is pretty despicable. It's very transparent & see through, and extremely tacky. Jinder stiffed the absolute hell out of the guy and this wasn't a freak accident, it was something that could have prevented. Chill on the Roman Reigns crusade for five minutes. If his spot is as secure as you claim, the backhanded remarks and constant sale pitches aren't necessary.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lothario said:


> You're a decent cat but the fact you took this opportunity to passively aggressively prop up Roman in a thread about a talent being legit concussed is pretty despicable. It's very transparent & see through, and extremely tacky. Jinder stiffed the absolute hell out of the guy and this wasn't a freak accident, it was something that could have prevented. Chill on the Roman Reigns crusade for five minutes. If his spot is as secure as you claim, the backhanded remarks and constant sale pitches aren't necessary.


The point I'm trying to make is yes it wasn't Finns fault Jinder stiffed him hard, it's not the fact Vince won't see it like that. He doesn't care how you got hurt just that you keep getting hurt. I hope everything will be ok with Finn but with Vince's unpredictability idk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Unca_Laguna said:


> Getting knocked out on your feet and face planting into the mat (so that he had those mat burns on his face) is not part of "selling". As for the rest of the stiff shots, they're in the middle of a live broadcast and at least one of the men in the ring is a professional, so yes, a professional is going to salvage the performance and sell even as he's in a shoot-fight.


Why would you think I'm talking about Balor selling moves? His selling performer isn't even the topic here.

I was referring to Jinder selling moves. If he were out there to shoot fight and is as unprofessional as you claim then he doesn't sell Balor's offense, he just keeps going after him. I'm not saying that what Jinder did wasn't far too aggressive or wholly uncalled for, just that it likely wasn't some part of a plan he had to go out there with the express purpose of injuring Balor. If that were his goal he probably would have done more to him.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



A-Will said:


> Before they even let him near a title period, he should work on not getting hurt. Not a fan of his anyways


How is Mahal being a untalented dangerous, roided up worker Finn's fault


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why would you think I'm talking about Balor selling moves? His selling performer isn't even the topic here.
> 
> I was referring to Jinder selling moves. If he were out there to shoot fight and is as unprofessional as you claim then he doesn't sell Balor's offense, he just keeps going after him. I'm not saying that what Jinder did wasn't far too aggressive or wholly uncalled for, just that it likely wasn't some part of a plan he had to go out there with the express purpose of injuring Balor. If that were his goal he probably would have done more to him.


So let me get this straight: Your argument here is that Jinder couldn't have intentionally been shoot-fighting on Balor because if he WAS, then SURELY he would have broken kayfabe completely, attacked him until he was seriously injured, and then gone to jail.

Have I got all that?


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder is my new favorite.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I wouldn't wish injury on anyone.

But this is the first good thing Jinder has ever done. Keep on juicing Mahal!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*










lol austin is so fragile first he hurts his knees and hnow his neck what a *******. dont hinder owen or something lololol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Fin Balor is a part timer at this rate lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

yet more reason to hate Jinder fucking Mahal.

hopefully not gonna put Finn out for too long


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Unca_Laguna said:


> So let me get this straight: Your argument here is that Jinder couldn't have intentionally been shoot-fighting on Balor because if he WAS, then SURELY he would have broken kayfabe completely, attacked him until he was seriously injured, and then gone to jail.
> 
> Have I got all that?


Well since SHOOT is inherently breaking KAYFABE (because we think it's cool to use insider terms and not just ridiculous). My point is while I'm sure he meant to stiff Balor, most people who are intent on hurting someone don't go halfway especially in regards to also selling the other guys offense. I'm not saying he would have done more, just that it being a SHOOT FIGHT indicates that he would be intent on not laying down for someone in the middle of the ring. And maybe finishing the job he started. I don't know if you've ever been in a fight, but I know that I don't say well I got one good shot in so I'm good.

Here's a couple questions for you.

Did you think that Styles should have been fired for knocking Miz's teeth out?

Did you think that Del Rio should have been punished for giving Dolph a concussion?

Did you say that they should fire Nakamura for breaking Aries' orbital bone?


----------



## Braun (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor is Injured AGAIN!*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851972423989698561
> *TBF, it's all Jinder's fault, but jeez, this guy can't catch a break. Hopefully Jinder gets fired and STAYS fired this time.*


If that's the case,Sasha Banks should've been fired for injuring Alexa bliss,Naomi and tamina.

Hell let's get rid of Rollins,Samoa Joe too they both ended wrestling careers.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Two singles matches and two injuries.

One more and Vince is going to step in.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I'm not going to say im the biggest fan of Balor, because i'm not, but I find people blaming him in any way for this baffling tbh. He took a hefty whack that he had no control over.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor is Injured AGAIN!*



Braun said:


> If that's the case,Sasha Banks should've been fired for injuring Alexa bliss,Naomi and tamina.
> 
> Hell let's get rid of Rollins,Samoa Joe too they both ended wrestling careers.


Use that brain god gave you and lrn2Context
Were those injuries from just straight-up hitting a guy too hard? Like, not dropping him, sending him into a barricade awkwardly, but just body-to-body hitting so hard it caused a concussion?

Jinder not only injured a guy, but injured him in a way where there's a significant question as to whether or not it was an accident, cuz how do you NOT know that an elbow to the side and back of the head at full force while running isn't going to fuck a guy up? 
That's everything that they train you NOT to do.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Does this mean he gets the Sasha anti-safe treatment??


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Two singles matches and two injuries.
> 
> One more and Vince is going to step in.





Brock said:


> I'm not going to say im the biggest fan of Balor, because i'm not, but I find people blaming him in any way for this baffling tbh. He took a hefty whack that he had no control over.


I had a knee jerk reaction and felt Balor was made of glass but this is on Jinder. That guy is becoming a problem. The optics of back to back injuries just don't look good for Balor.

I don't care for Balor either. He does absolutely nothing for me but I wish him a speedy and well recovery. 

On an unrelated note, @One Winged Angel, I love your Angle sig.


----------



## Ben Simmons (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

The 5'11" feet 185 lbs (billed, shoot stats much less) indy jobber -Finn Balor is injured again. Why is this surprising ? Skinny little spot monkey midgets like him from the bush leagues are ALWAYS A LIABILITY to the company. I predicted in these threads in the last two weeks that if my intuition is correct, this trash was gonna get injured again before the end of 2017. But Finn Boreler's fragility astounded me by leaps and bounds. HE GOT INJURED AGAIN WITHIN A WEEK.

Balor is already 36 years old. He already wasted best part of his career in the bush leagues. He is the past, not the future. His old skinny little body is not gonna stand the 200 match/year, on the road, WWE schedule.

A midget in face paint is still a midget, not a demon. Spot monkey midgets doesn't intimidate anybody. Him winning the heavyweight title 3 weeks after his debut was a joke and made the title a joke.
If WWE continues to shove him down our throats and allows him to fight in the heavyweight division, he's gonna end up retired for good just like Bryan. At-least when Bryan won the titles, the midget survived for a month, twice. This injury prone trash couldn't even hold the title a day.

He was on the shelf for 9 months, back to TV and in a week, he gets a concussion on his very first singles match on TV. WOW !! That's something real tough and intimidating for a 'demon'. LOL !!. Is there any credibility left in the demon gimmick after a cruiser-weight put him on shelf for 9 months and upon return, a jobber mauled him, made him his bitch in that match and give him a concussion. The close up shot of his face after the match was priceless. He looked like a brutal rape victim.

How many times can we really blame it's the opponent's fault ? At some point WWE has to realize that this old fragile skinny little indy vanilla underwear model is nothing but liability personified. 
Planned story lines, angles -everything has to be changed ad hoc over and over just because WWE decided to put these fragile injury prone midget pus*ies at the main event scene.

The only logical decision that's left with WWE at this point is to admit that this filth is a failed experiment and RELEASE him. If they are not gonna do that, at-least do the right thing and put this midget where he belongs, ie with other midgets in 205 Live. 
If a match with Jobber 'The Midget Slayer' Mahal, a middle weight at best, gave him a concussion, imagine this little troll in a street fight match with Braun Strowman (after seeing what he did to Roman on RAW), OR even a routine Brock match where he has to take like 20 suplexes on his neck ? #DEATH

Heavyweight division is literally death for people of his size. Bret,Shawn,Eddie,Punk,Bryan etc were all 210 - 240 lbs, not as small and skinny as him.

In one RAW segment we have a bunch of cruiser-weights fight in a ring with pink ropes (pink ropes to identify that these wrestlers are less than 205 lbs) and in the very next segment, this NJPW midget who looks way smaller and skinnier than the other cruiser-weights in the previous 205 Live segment is fighting (and beating/burying) heavyweights 2-3 times his size like Joe, Roman, Rusev, Owens, Strowman etc. WWE is trying too hard to insult the intelligence of the audience here but it's definitely not working.

Even a ten year old could look at him and realize that this is a skinny midget (pink ropes or not). 
And is there going to be any ROI (at-least short term) for burying all these heavyweights to a bonafide cruiserweight ? HELL NO.

The next day the midget will be on the shelf due to injury and the company has to rely on their heavyweights, but the problem is, they have diminished credibility now as WWE keep jobbing them to injury prone indy midgets like this.

WWE had made it clear that CW division is for every male wrestler on the roster less than 205 lbs. Balor is barely 185 lbs. At-least if this scum had any personality or charisma, it was understandable to an extent, to make a rare exception. This jobber is the worst promo ( plus that cringe worthy Irish accent) on the roster besides Brock. But Brock has a promo king like Paul to cover that up.

WWE knows this damn well, that's why they are not going to give the midget a mic on the ring in front of a live crowd. They learned their lesson when they first did it with Seth Rollins before their Summerslam match. He made Seth Rollins who is an average promo at best, look like Rock. That's how bad this loser is on the mic.

They know that doing it again would kill his career faster than his injuries. Thus, all his short talking segments has to be always pre taped backstage videos or small one liner conversations.

WWE had a real star in Bray Wyatt. This guy reeked charisma when he debut. Now he is a glorified jobber with a reverse Taker streak at WM. Thanks to WWE 'creative'. Now they moved him to RAW in the middle of a title fued with Randy only to simultaneously carry this Irish uncharismatic midget's sorry ass into a fued, put him over with his promo skills and finally job to him probably multiple times. #DESTINY.

WWE transformed a star into a jobber and now they are using him to transform someone who should be a jobber into a star. How pathetic WWE has become in 2017 ? They call these jobbers from bush leagues - 'talents' ? 'superstars' ? How ironic ?

Putting this trash who does kicks and stomps AGAIN on the heavyweight title scene after continuous injuries doesn't make any sense at all when he is lighter than most of the midgets in the 205 live division. Use him to put over and elevate younger midgets in that division if WWE still doesn't intend to release this injury prone midget right away.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Empress said:


> I had a knee jerk reaction and felt Balor was made of glass but this is on Jinder. That guy is becoming a problem. The optics of back to back injuries just don't look good for Balor.
> 
> I don't care for Balor either. He does absolutely nothing for me but I wish him a speedy and well recovery.
> 
> On an unrelated note, @One Winged Angel, I love your Angle sig.


 I reallize it wasn't his fault, but that's not going to stop Vince from labeling him injury prone or unreliable with one more injury. 

Two injuries in two matches is ridiculous, it may be a case of bad luck but then there's the toll his body would have taken in Japan to consider. Who really knows how much they can get out of him. 

He's 36, but for all we know he might only have another 3 or 4 injury plagued years left and that's all without a name. Orton is a year older, has an established brand and has accomplished far more in his career. 

He's really not worth pushing, they're better off giving his push to Neville, Roode or Joe IMO.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Hahaha you lot really are hillarious. Yes Jinder was stiff and should've been more careful but calling for the man to get fired for a mistake?! More witch hunting from WF, you would think that you all support mob rule.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Oh oh, somebody will have a random pisstest now. #roidrage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



djpiccalo said:


> Hahaha you lot really are hillarious. Yes Jinder was stiff and should've been more careful but calling for the man to get fired for a mistake?! More witch hunting from WF, you would think that you all support mob rule.


*If he didn't JUST boot Roman in the head with full force, then your points would be valid, but there's a pattern here.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

As a fan of Balor, this is disappointing. I feel bad for him, he seems to be having bad luck with injuries.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> He's really not worth pushing, they're better off giving his push to Neville, Roode or Joe IMO.


Funny because I was just thinking about this the other day about Neville, if they can push Finn Balor as a main eventer why not Neville? 

Neville, to me, is better than Balor at just about every aspect of professional wrestling and is about the same size (a little shorter, but a little better built). 

And yeah Roode and Joe are 2 of my favorites so yeah. 

But I am not really talking about age, or about this injury risk (or lack there of). I'm just saying talent wise, in my opinion, I just don't get it with Balor. I mean I don't dislike him or anything, he's just not the guy I would be pushing as a main eventer if I were the WWE.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Reigns goes toe-to-toe with Hard Body Mahal and comes back fighting at Mania.

Balor faces Hard Body and gets a concussion.

This is why the business is goin' down the damn sh*tter with these vanilla midgets gettin' push.

Balor should be puttin' over and bumpin' for Hard Body, not the other way around.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Rollins injured Sting and Cena and people called him "crossfit jesus" and "The Man". Jinder stiffs Balor and people want him fired? It quite clearly was an accident.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> I reallize it wasn't his fault, but that's not going to stop Vince from labeling him injury prone or unreliable with one more injury.
> 
> Two injuries in two matches is ridiculous, it may be a case of bad luck but then there's the toll his body would have taken in Japan to consider. Who really knows how much they can get out of him.
> 
> He's 36, but for all we know he might only have another 3 or 4 injury plagued years left and that's all without a name. Orton is a year older, has an established brand and has accomplished far more in his career.


This is what I was thinking, pretty much. Two injuries in two matches doesn't look good, regardless of who's fault they were. Plus, concussions are a motherfucker. That shit can be a career ender right there.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Bazinga said:


> Reigns goes toe-to-toe with Hard Body Mahal and comes back fighting at Mania.
> 
> Balor faces Hard Body and gets a concussion.
> 
> ...


did you see the strike on Balor?

back of the head, wrestlers shouldn't be hitting the back of guys heads. very dangerous, stupid move by Jinder


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

GOAT JINDER


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It looked like a worked elbow. But you should never run into an elbow, especially if the other guy outweighs you by over 30 pounds.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



downnice said:


> How is Mahal being a untalented dangerous, roided up worker Finn's fault


I never said it was his fault, but he's injured after only two matches since returning from another injury. That doesn't look good on his track record. Vince may or may not punish Mahal, but he also might consider knocking Balor down to upper midcard because he ain't staying healthy. Like I said before, I'm not a fan of his or Mahal for that matter, so if they both get booted, it won't make me angry or happy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So they promoted Jinder to the A show for this?


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Jinder sending a message to the cruiserweight division.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Shadowcran said:


> So they promoted Jinder to the A show for this?


No mate, it's not a John Cena 2011 situation, Jinder is on the B show permanently


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



bmack086 said:


> Jinser sending a message to the cruiserweight division.


 :lmao


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It was probably falling straight on his face after the elbow than the actual elbow shot ffs.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It's the occupational hazard of wrestling and Balor's just having some bad luck. He's got a lot of miles on the clock and would be good if he could get in a solid run before he retires. (Even though he's dull to watch)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Lmfao this fucking guy, that's fucking awful but hilarious. Him Rollins, and Bray are competing on who can be injured at the most inopportune times. Too bad Barrett hadn't been officially sealed as a main evente before he caught the injury bug.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Why can't we have Strowman lift an ambulance on top of Jinder? :side:


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

What a dumbass Jinder is. The point is to protect your opponent, not hurt them. Why would you stiff someone with a blow who's strength can be controlled. The way I see it, if you are working with someone who is getting pushed you need to protect them because that said person is being chosen to draw in money for the brand and down the line you. It is in your best interest to protect the top guys who are bringing in the money. 

That's what I don't understand the idiots who kept working stiff with Bryan. Bryan was super hot and could have drawn in huge amounts for WWE, but then he kept getting concussed and injured.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



TheGreatBanana said:


> What a dumbass Jinder is. The point is to protect your opponent, not hurt them. Why would you stiff someone with a blow who's strength can be controlled. The way I see it, if you are working with someone who is getting pushed you need to protect them because that said person is being chosen to draw in money for the brand and down the line you. It is in your best interest to protect the top guys who are bringing in the money.
> 
> That's what I don't understand the idiots who kept working stiff with Bryan. Bryan was super hot and could have drawn in huge amounts for WWE, but then he kept getting concussed and injured.


That stuff would probably work better if they did like the old school days where a guy would give a portion of his nights Merchandise sales for helping make him look good... or at least some kind of bonus to the jobber.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



TheGreatBanana said:


> What a dumbass Jinder is. The point is to protect your opponent, not hurt them. Why would you stiff someone with a blow who's strength can be controlled. The way I see it, if you are working with someone who is getting pushed you need to protect them because that said person is being chosen to draw in money for the brand and down the line you. It is in your best interest to protect the top guys who are bringing in the money.
> 
> That's what I don't understand the idiots who kept working stiff with Bryan. Bryan was super hot and could have drawn in huge amounts for WWE, but then he kept getting concussed and injured.


The way I understand it is that Bryan wanted people to work strong with him. Styles has said he prefers it as well. If someone is dumb enough to ask to get stiffed then there really isn't any sense in complaining about it on their behalf.

It would be funny though hearing Bryan bitch about the Miz if he had have been treated with kid gloves himself.


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So there is a lot of talk of Balor being injury prone like his time in the WWE is the only career he's ever had. Convenient to ignore his years in NXT and well before that where he's done pretty well. The guy's been at this for well over a decade, a couple of bad breaks in the last year doesn't indicate fragility when he's got a long solid record running up to that.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Saying that Balor can't take stiff shots when the dude worked in NJPW for years. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



LoveMyMoos said:


> So there is a lot of talk of Balor being injury prone like his time in the WWE is the only career he's ever had. Convenient to ignore his years in NXT and well before that where he's done pretty well. The guy's been at this for well over a decade, a couple of bad breaks in the last year doesn't indicate fragility when he's got a long solid record running up to that.


 Didn't he suffer an injury in NXT too?


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

He can't handle the strong style indian. Fact


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Didn't he suffer an injury in NXT too?


An injury over the course of close to 2 years. Give me a 2 year span for a good handful of wrestlers and most of them would have suffered some kind of injury over that time. All I'm saying is you can't take what's happened in the past 9 months and ignore the other 15+ years of success and call him fragile. Randy Orton suffered a concussion last year soon after returning from his shoulder injury and here he is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



LoveMyMoos said:


> An injury over the course of close to 2 years. Give me a 2 year span for a good handful of wrestlers and most of them would have suffered some kind of injury over that time. All I'm saying is you can't take what's happened in the past 9 months and ignore the other 15+ years of success and call him fragile. Randy Orton suffered a concussion last year soon after returning from his shoulder injury and here he is.


 Three injuries in 2 years, two of which came on the main roster in the span of a month?...


----------



## Hehe Hoho (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

When an unstoppable Jinder touches fragile Balor..


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Three injuries in 2 years, two of which came on the main roster in the span of a month?...


Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, the list of superstars who have been injured on more than 1 occasion over the course of the past few years doesn't include just Finn Balor. Are they fragile as well or is it just another way to jab at Balor's size?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



LoveMyMoos said:


> Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, the list of superstars who have been injured on more than 1 occasion over the course of the past few years doesn't include just Finn Balor. Are they fragile as well or is it just another way to jab at Balor's size?


 Those guys are established stars, Balor is not.

Rollins is probably one or two more injuries from losing Vince's trust.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



LoveMyMoos said:


> Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, the list of superstars who have been injured on more than 1 occasion over the course of the past few years doesn't include just Finn Balor. Are they fragile as well or is it just another way to jab at Balor's size?


Rusev who is one of the bigger wrestlers on the roster has now suffered injuries that have kept him out of action for months... but people forget that stuff when they just feel like bashing a guy they don't like.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

literally every single person in this thread ragging on balor would be blowing on the special pan flute that controls their power wheelchair for the rest of their life if they took a shot like that to the head.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Rusev who is one of the bigger wrestlers on the roster has now suffered injuries that have kept him out of action for months... but people forget that stuff when they just feel like bashing a guy they don't like.


 Rusev isn't 2 for 2 like Balor is.

I know it's bad luck but it's BS to bring Rusev into this.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Rusev isn't 2 for 2 like Balor is.
> 
> I know it's bad luck but it's BS to bring Rusev into this.


In the last 2 years Rusev has hurt his ankle and now his labrum... he's obviously fragile. :evil


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Rusev who is one of the bigger wrestlers on the roster has now suffered injuries that have kept him out of action for months... *but people forget that stuff when they just feel like bashing a guy they don't like*.


That's exactly it.

The fact is that with the schedules these performers have, how rigorous the matches have become, and a touch of bad luck, anyone can get injured at any given time. I seriously doubt WWE would push (or even employ) performers who were either overly dangerous workers or hyper-fragile.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lewdog1976 said:


> In the last 2 years Rusev has hurt his ankle and now his labrum... he's obviously fragile. :evil


 Rollins - Summerslam 2016
Jinder Mahal - Raw 04/10/17

Two singles matches, two injuries.

If you think Vince hasn't taken notice, you're fooling yourself.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



CharliePrince said:


> we knew it was gonna hppen.. Finn got flash ko'd ffs!!
> 
> here's something really interesting though.. mainstream covered this.. Bleacher i believe ran this reoport before the sheets and they totally said the opposite.. the sheets say WWE denies it/makes no mention of it?
> 
> ...


How about stop trying to point the blame at someone? It was an accident, get over it. 

LOL, ridiculous how some of you sound when there have been tons of injuries in wrestling, many much worse than this, and I don't remember there being nearly as much finger pointing as some of you are doing now.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Rollins - Summerslam 2016
> Jinder Mahal - Raw 04/10/17
> 
> Two singles matches, two injuries.
> ...


So what? Shit happens. Rollins almost missed two Wrestlemanias in a row because of injuries to the same knee.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



djpiccalo said:


> Hahaha you lot really are hillarious. Yes Jinder was stiff and should've been more careful but calling for the man to get fired for a mistake?! More witch hunting from WF, you would think that you all support mob rule.


It's fucking ridiculous. lol, this new generation of entitled fans who like to coddle and protect their indy darlings are ruthless and feed off of gossip and speculation.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lewdog1976 said:


> So what? Shit happens. Rollins almost missed two Wrestlemanias in a row because of injuries to the same knee.


 Yeah, now if it had been someone less established their papers would have been stamped as injury prone and moved onto someone else. Rollins has more leeway as he has established himself and they have invested a lot into him.

Balor on the other hand is 36, isn't established, worked in Japan for most of his career and has gone down with injury twice at the wrong time.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Yeah, now if it had been someone less established their papers would have been stamped as injury prone and moved onto someone else. Rollins has more leeway as he has established himself and they have invested a lot into him.
> 
> Balor on the other hand is 36, isn't established, worked in Japan for most of his career and has gone down with injury twice at the wrong time.


He's not established? Is that why he is one of the most popular wrestlers on the roster despite only having 2-3 matches on tv? You know Triple H and Balor wrestled each other at a house show before Wrestlemania right? You think Triple H just wrestles anyone at house shows?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Balor gets a stiff elbow to the head, concussing him. People call him small and injury prone. 

What do you want him to do? Put his brain on steroids? Sign him up for Hooked on Phonics? Being 250 lbs. doesn't make you impervious to brain injuries.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lewdog1976 said:


> He's not established? Is that why he is one of the most popular wrestlers on the roster despite only having 2-3 matches on tv? You know Triple H and Balor wrestled each other at a house show before Wrestlemania right? You think Triple H just wrestles anyone at house shows?


This guy is still at it. Defending his gay crush to the bitter end, and pretending to possess a higher IQ than Albert Einstein, despite not comprehending high school level physics.

Your little guy will have to wear one of these to shield himself from injury from now on:


----------



## TeflonDixie (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

If you think Finn has any heat for this. Think. Anybody takes a shot like that, concussion. Not about being a tough bastard, just basic knowledge of the human body.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



DELETE said:


> Release transjinder mahal.
> 
> 
> Now.


Do you want me to get your coat?




Lothario said:


> You're a decent cat but the fact you took this opportunity to passively aggressively prop up Roman in a thread about a talent being legit concussed is pretty despicable. It's very transparent & see through, and extremely tacky. Jinder stiffed the absolute hell out of the guy and this wasn't a freak accident, it was something that could have prevented. Chill on the Roman Reigns crusade for five minutes. If his spot is as secure as you claim, the backhanded remarks and constant sale pitches aren't necessary.


:triggered


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Anyone who took that elbow from Totally Natty Jinder could have gotten a concussion. Watch it in slo-mo again, it was a devastating shot. It's very opportunistic to jump on Balor for being injury prone based on a guy trying to make a name for himself stiffing the shit out of him.

But, WWE held it against Ziggler for his brain being injured when Swagger kicked him in the head, so who the hell knows.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This guy is still at it. Defending his gay crush to the bitter end, and pretending to possess a higher IQ than Albert Einstein, despite not comprehending high school level physics.
> 
> Your little guy will have to wear one of these to shield himself from injury from now on:


I said I was smarter than Einstein? Really? Please show me where... and if you can I'll quit the forum, and if you can't you leave? Deal?

:hmmm

I understand physics, your problem is you don't even understand the argument.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I would just put Jinder in a match with Brock Lesnar...and say have a go at it stiffing Lesnar. See what happens.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

How could anyone hate Jinder after seeing how much he's been able to trigger the Balor marks? The guy is a hero.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



TheGreatBanana said:


> That's what I don't understand the idiots who kept working stiff with Bryan. Bryan was super hot and could have drawn in huge amounts for WWE, but then he kept getting concussed and injured.


There's a story from Bryan's book, that when wrestling Morishima in ROH Morishima, who was at least double Bryan's size, was worried about hurting him. Bryan for lack of a better work said fuck that, if you're gonna wrestle me you're gonna wrestle the strong stiff style we're known for, if you don't I'm gonna stiff the shit out of you... Come match time, Morishima was working a soft style, so, Bryan being Bryan, proceded to stiff the shit out of Morishima to piss him off and get him to wrestle the way Bryan wanted.

As much as I love Bryan it wouldn't surprise me if he was foolish enough to have similar conversations or moments with guys after he returned.

I'm not saying this applies to Balor, but, again, it wouldn't surprise me with Daniel.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



flamesofdarknezz said:


> I would just put Jinder in a match with Brock Lesnar...and say have a go at it stiffing Lesnar. See what happens.


... so... you want Jinder murdered on live television???


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

^ I wouldn't mind that. Jinder likes to work stiff against his opponents? Well Brock will return the favor but the problem for Jinder is :


Brock being "stiff" with his opponents is on a completely different level of Jinder being "stiff" with his opponents. In other words, he's going to be joining Roman Reigns in a hospital room. :lol


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ I wouldn't mind that. Jinder likes to work stiff against his opponents? Well Brock will return the favor but the problem for Jinder is :
> 
> 
> Brock being "stiff" with his opponents is on a completely different level of Jinder being "stiff" with his opponents. In other words, he's going to be joining Roman Reigns in a hospital room. :lol


Jinder likes working stiff, but some of you who are saying he's intentionally trying to injure people is pretty ridiculous. Jinder got stiffed in his last match against Mojo and showed up on Talking Smack with a gash to his face and unbothered by it. I think he doesn't mind working a stiff style.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

How is this guy still hired? He just about concussed Reigns as well not to mention his ridiculous body transformation, the guy is a jobber and he is just injured a big talent and almost injured the face of the company. He needs to go.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Thomas Milliken said:


> How is this guy still hired? He just about concussed Reigns as well not to mention his ridiculous body transformation, the guy is a jobber and he is just injured a big talent and almost injured the face of the company. He needs to go.


lol the dropkick to Roman was hardly "almost a concussion" or injury. Unfortunate what happened to Balor but he is too little and fragile to be wrestling with guys who are 6'3 and much bigger than him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

A friend told me that he has suffered around 5 concussions already...

It was mentioned in a documentary on him..



Dude will be forced out the door like Bryan if they pick up on it... that is if they're consistent :bryan

Just to clarify, I'm not saying they should force him out. I'm just pointing out the double standards they _might _have.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> A friend told me that he has suffered around 5 concussions already...
> 
> It was mentioned in a documentary on him..
> 
> ...


Your hate of Balor is getting disturbing now.

You are giving AJ fans a bad name, just like BalorGOAT gave Balor fans a bad name.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Sweggeh said:


> Your hate of Balor is getting disturbing now.
> 
> You are giving AJ fans a bad name, just like BalorGOAT gave Balor fans a bad name.


 The guy has suffered multiple concussions before. It's not like I'd seek this out, my friend sent it to me, I wouldn't watch a 50 minute Balor documentary to find it. 

It's an interesting case regardless with how the WWE handled Bryan. One which _could_ finally settle whether they're really worried about Bryan's health or are keeping him out for other reasons.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ I wouldn't mind that. Jinder likes to work stiff against his opponents? Well Brock will return the favor but the problem for Jinder is :
> 
> 
> Brock being "stiff" with his opponents is on a completely different level of Jinder being "stiff" with his opponents. In other words,* he's going to be joining Roman Reigns in a hospital room*. :lol


No way that would happen. Brock is a great fighter but he has never come up against anyone like Jinder. Jinder is like the indian Bane times 1000. He's unstoppable (and veiny)


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

The Balor hate is hilarious.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

It's certainly completely out of touch with any kind of reality. 

Once Balor starts getting Romans reaction from the crowd, if that ever happens, then we'll talk.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Funny... that Finn Balor can't stay healthy against Jinder Mahal yet many want him to go against Brock Lesnar.

Lesnar would murder him with one suplex. You know, Seth shouldn't take the blame since Finn is weaker than a toothpick.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Why the hell are they putting a prized possession in a ring with this talentless goon Mahal? Dumb dumb booking.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I have heard that one reason Vince likes big guys is because he believes they are more "sturdy" and less likely to get injured. In other words, he believes their bodies can take the bumps better and that they don't have to work a risky style to get over.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MEMS said:


> Why the hell are they putting a prized possession in a ring with this talentless goon Mahal? Dumb dumb booking.


Because they think getting a delicate little twink like Balor to defeat a huge, alpha male like Jinder makes Balor look legitimized. Clearly, that didn't work out.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Saturn said:


> Because they think getting a delicate little twink like Balor to defeat a huge, alpha male like Jinder makes Balor look legitimized. Clearly, that didn't work out.


Only the most foolish among us would be impressed by Balor, or anyone for that matter, going over Jinder.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



MEMS said:


> Only the most foolish among us would be impressed by Balor, or anyone for that matter, going over Jinder.


LOL, I don't think Balor is that bad. Could still be a decent upper mid carder.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Another indy guy who can't stay healthy, reminds me of a bearded guy they trusted recently :hmm:


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Finn Bálor is not injury prone, just unlucky. If anyone gets blasted that hard in the skull they will be knocked loopy. Seen people out themselves calling Finn injury prone because Jinder was reckless with that forearm. Just a ridiculous opinion to have.

Just look at the video. Almost reminds me of the time Goldberg kicked Bret Hart.

https://streamable.com/ggnyd


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Riddle101 said:


> Finn Bálor is not injury prone, just unlucky. If anyone gets blasted that hard in the skull they will be knocked loopy. Seen people out themselves calling Finn injury prone because Jinder was reckless with that forearm. Just a ridiculous opinion to have.
> 
> Just look at the video. Almost reminds me of the time Goldberg kicked Bret Hart.
> 
> https://streamable.com/ggnyd


Gosh I cringed when I first saw that on RAW. The fact that he got up after such a blow like that and finished the match was really cool of him.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Looking back at the injury in slow mo, I don't think it was either Jinder or Balor's fault, or you could argue it was both of them who messed up. 

I think Jinder thought Balor was supposed to shield his face while taking that strike and Balor didn't know that and thought it was a regular strike to the face. It all happened so fast between the both of them and just a bad miscommunication. I also don't know if Jinder realized he hit Balor as hard as he did. 

I give Balor major props for still finishing the match, but I think WWE aren't blaming Jinder for this. It would make no sense for them to feature him on Talking Smack and giving an opportunity to put himself over if they were angry with him.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

so does seth get a little bit of his reputation back? balor gets injured cuz he fucks up and doesn't brace himself when he should or does when he shouldn't. pretty sad for a mid 30's indy darling upstart that he has no idea how NOT to get hurt while fake fighting.


----------



## TheSexGod (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Jingoro said:


> so does seth get a little bit of his reputation back? balor gets injured cuz he fucks up and doesn't brace himself when he should or does when he shouldn't. pretty sad for a mid 30's indy darling upstart that he has no idea how NOT to get hurt while fake fighting.


Jinder made a mistake but I don't know why Balor wasn't bracing for a bit shot. It was literally right in front of his face


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

:fuckthis


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



TheSexGod said:


> Jinder made a mistake but I don't know why Balor wasn't bracing for a bit shot. It was literally right in front of his face


I noticed that too. He just put his face out there waiting to be hit. I think Balor and Jinder both had different things in mind of what the strike was going to be.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



TheSexGod said:


> Jinder made a mistake but I don't know why Balor wasn't bracing for a bit shot. It was literally right in front of his face


So you didn't notice how he clenches his teeth and tightens his Jaw? The only thing he doesn't do is put a guard up, cause you know, the strike is suppose to connect, but not in that way and not in that place (back of his head)

Hopefully you're just ignorant on how to take a strike and not stupid and spewing bs that suits your point of view, I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So is he injury prone? Or reckless? Or was this all Jinder's fault because he's a jobber?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Chill. Accidents happen guys.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Wrestling is a rough and tumble business injuries happen its the way it goes. Its no different from football rugby or any other high impact sport


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



chronoxiong said:


> So is he injury prone? Or reckless? Or was this all Jinder's fault because he's a jobber?


Yes its jinders fault. Anyone with a brain can see why.


----------



## Wrestling_God316 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

If he dares to concuss a Smackdown Superstar i will be so upset and start a petition to have him fired!!!


----------



## Ben Simmons (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109016
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. First singles match back and this happens.


move this 185 lbs fragile injury prone skinny little bland vanilla midget pu*sy to 205 Live.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Simply Flawless said:


> Wrestling is a rough and tumble business injuries happen its the way it goes. Its no different from football rugby or any other high impact sport


Wrestling is "fake", and requires you to actually work together with your "opponent" to create an entertaining show. How in the world is this not different from high impact sports with legit opponents working AGAINST each other?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Kalashnikov said:


> Wrestling is "fake", and requires you to actually work together with your "opponent" to create an entertaining show. How in the world is this not different from high impact sports with legit opponents working AGAINST each other?


The point he was making is that injuries are just as severe and common as in soccer (football),basketball,etc.


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

If Balor is out for more than a month, im gonna be pissed off


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

WOW, just wow, this guy really sucks...i wonder how can you get injured if wrestling is fake?? you mustbe doing something wrong. Dont blame jinder mahal, hes been wrestling for a long time


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Nimbus said:


> WOW, just wow, this guy really sucks...i wonder how can you get injured if wrestling is fake?? you mustbe doing something wrong. Dont blame jinder mahal, hes been wrestling for a long time


He's been wrestling stiff.He tried to break the nose of Reigns as well.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Nimbus said:


> WOW, just wow, this guy really sucks...i wonder how can you get injured if wrestling is fake?? you mustbe doing something wrong. Dont blame jinder mahal, hes been wrestling for a long time


So has balor.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Send Balor to *205 Live* after he recovers


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



dumtara said:


> Send Balor to *205 Live* after he recovers


The sad thing is he wouldn't even be one of the biggest guys in that division. Sure if you matched him against TJ Perkins or whatever he'd look OK, but compared to, say Cedric Alexander or Neville he'd look smaller.
Speaking of Neville, he is better than Balor in almost every way imaginable.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So has anyone else considered that with Balor's concussion, he'll lose control of The Demon and it''ll take control full-time, upon his return?

:hmmm


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I feel bad for the guy because he's literally just got back but at the same time I don't know why WWE has this absolute fever for him and strap a rocket to him straight away, audiences be damned. He was the John Cena of NXT and overstayed his welcome so badly and then as soon as he arrived on Raw the transparent nuclear push they gave him was just laughable, I'm actually kinda glad he's gone again.


----------



## Jobberoni (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Ben Simmons said:


> move this 185 lbs fragile injury prone skinny little bland vanilla midget pu*sy to 205 Live.


:YES

What the fuck is the appeal with this guy anyway? He has no personality, the only good thing in his entrance is the music, his poses, clothes and stupid thing he does with his hands in the air are lets just say effeminate, his wrestling doesn't seem to be anything special, his finisher was stolen of Spike fucking Dudley! And it wasn't even the latter's finisher FFS! And he's clearly fragile when he gets in the ring with the big guys, imagine what Lesnar or Stroman would do to him!

I don't like seeing anyone get injured but FFS stop pushing this guy before we have another DB hard-luck story.

And don't even get me started on that Demon gimmick!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Any reports on how long Balor is out for?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



ShowStopper said:


> Any reports on how long Balor is out for?


http://www.pwmania.com/finn-balor-pulled-from-wwe-live-events-jinder-mahal-balor-latest

Most likely cleared tomorrow.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

So many people talking about Balor, there's thread after thread about him. No one is drawing more emotion and controversy than Balor. push him to the moon!!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

And this is the guy people wanna see face Brock Lesnar and become the Universal Champion? :lmao

Throw his ass in the crappy Cruiserweight Division where he belongs. Balor looked like a cruiserweight compared to Jinder on Raw, nevermind putting him up against Lesnar.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Sweggeh said:


>


FUCK!!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



AmWolves10 said:


> So many people talking about Balor, there's thread after thread about him. *No one is drawing more emotion and controversy than Balor.* push him to the moon!!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



AmWolves10 said:


> So many people talking about Balor, there's thread after thread about him. No one is drawing more emotion and controversy than Balor. push him to the moon!!


He's just a bootleg Reigns tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So has anyone else considered that with Balor's concussion, he'll lose control of The Demon and it''ll take control full-time, upon his return?
> 
> :hmmm


The Demon could be his regular appearance and Finn Balor could be his special character.

Just a twist.

Reversal of The Hulk.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The Demon could be his regular appearance and Finn Balor could be his special character.
> 
> Just a twist.
> 
> Reversal of The Hulk.


Dang, that sounds like a lot of work. He's said in interviews that it takes about 4 hours to do the paint each time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



BaeJLee said:


> Dang, that sounds like a lot of work. He's said in interviews that it takes about 4 hours to do the paint each time.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.

Triple H: Do you want it or not kid?

Balor (Demon Voice): uekwef ehwnkj!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Is Demon Balor less prone to injuries?

Oh wait, he went down to Rollins in Demon form.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Is there a word on how much time he'll be out?


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

Sad to hear this. Hope his luck with injuries turns around. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



sesel said:


> Is there a word on how much time he'll be out?


He'll have an impact test later today to see if he can return tonight.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

That sucks for Balor, but the silver-lining is that it is good for viewers. Balor's entrance is when I checked out of RAW and started skipping. The guy has this hype machine around him like he is somebody, but he's just a small-framed dude that they want to be Connor McGregor. The crowd didn't seem all that into him either, to be honest. Listen to the reaction for, say, AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura on SmackDown. Those are star reactions. My prediction is that Balor will be a heel before too long, because this face push is going to flop, and Roman Reigns is already getting the "hero we don't deserve" push.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I know it's lame to mock someones injury, but I found this gem on Reddit



> Finn Balor status: Hindered


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Pizzamorg said:


> I feel bad for the guy because he's literally just got back but at the same time* I don't know why WWE has this absolute fever for him and strap a rocket to him straight away, audiences be damned. *He was the John Cena of NXT and overstayed his welcome so badly and *then as soon as he arrived on Raw the transparent nuclear push they gave him was just laughable,* I'm actually kinda glad he's gone again.



Balor was a place holder champion while they "punished" Roman for the wellness violation. His original feud was Chris Jericho and that only changed due to Reigns wellness violation. Upon his return, he hasn't even mentioned the Universal title and for all intents, his return feud was/is set up to be *Bray Wyatt. * In the mid card. This is despite 90% of you fantasy booking him as the winner of the Royal Rumble. 


Vince didn't even feature the bastard on the Mania card. :lol

Why some of you pretend he's getting the Cena or Reigns treatment is beyond me. It's amazing how the human mind will craft whatever reality they deem fit if said reality gives them a reason to take up a cause and moan, no matter how much merit it may or may not have. He was destined for the mid card and with Lesnar as champion, he isn't touching the belt for at least 9 - 12 months. Who exactly are you attempting to sell this false narrative to and why?? 


To what end, exactly?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lothario said:


> Balor was a place holder champion while they "punished" Roman for the wellness violation. His original feud was Chris Jericho and that only changed due to Reigns wellness violation. Upon his return, he hasn't even mentioned the Universal title and for all intents, his return feud was/is set up to be *Bray Wyatt. * In the mid card. This is despite 90% of you fantasy booking him as the winner of the Royal Rumble.


I read a rumor that the original plan when he got the UC was to only have him hold it through the winter anyway until they put it back on Roman for Mania. Then came the injury, then the UT plans, which would have been dumb to have the title for, so things worked out like this.

That's wrestling, though. Plans change, then they work off those plans, come up with something new, and it happens all the time. I roll my eyes at the reports of Lesnar/Reigns II at WM 34. Not that I don't want to see it, I'm interested, but if we even get that a year from now it'll probably be because everything they have sketched out over the next year changes four or five times then changes back to the original plan.


----------



## shawnscrewedbret (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

thats awful injured by a guy who won't be around a year, I have a bad feeling Finn won't be around long, its actually b.s


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

To be fair, he wrestled in plenty of house shows leading up to WM33.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*

I love Finn but if he keeps getting hurt he may have to go to 205 where everyone is his size to keep him safe


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dirtsheet consumption


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

His entrance was longer than that match but I'm so happy he's okay!!!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well if he did have a concussion he passed the test because we all know WWE wouldn't let him step foot in the ring if he didn't pass it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heard he got crickets.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Heard he got crickets.


Sucks but it happens


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

He got crickets, plus it was 30 seconds.

Says to me he's working through it.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Heard he got crickets.


Maybe because he's as expressive as a cow being milked.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Lothario said:


> Balor was a place holder champion while they "punished" Roman for the wellness violation. His original feud was Chris Jericho and that only changed due to Reigns wellness violation. Upon his return, he hasn't even mentioned the Universal title and for all intents, his return feud was/is set up to be *Bray Wyatt. * In the mid card.


Now that Brock's champion, no one's going to heavily focus on the Universal title, it's pointless when the champ's not there to defend it. You didn't notice last week, the little mini-feud between US Champ Owens and IC Champ Ambrose over who was the no. 1 champ on Raw, with zero mention of Raw's "world" title?

As for Balor vs. Wyatt being "mid-card", that's only if your definition of mid-card is "everything that's not the world title". The commentary team have been quick to mention that Balor was the first Universal Champion. He literally returned in a main event match and won. And Wyatt is coming off the WWE Title match at Mania and has another main event match at Payback.



> Vince didn't even feature the bastard on the Mania card. :lol


The Mania card was a jam-packed show, well over 7 hours, and Balor was only cleared a couple of weeks before it. Where would he have fit in without getting lost in the shuffle? Better to give him the main event spot on the Raw after Mania, that's pretty prestigious in its own right. It was good enough for Goldberg in 2003 and Brock in 2012.

I'm not president of the Balor fan club, but those points just seem a little off the mark.



> Why some of you pretend he's getting the Cena or Reigns treatment is beyond me.


Not the way I see Balor either, however... 



> He was destined for the mid card and with Lesnar as champion, he isn't touching the belt for at least 9 - 12 months.


...Also not the way I see Balor. There's a range somewhere between "Cena/Reign FOTC" and "mid-card" that Balor falls into. They didn't have to give Balor the Universal title there. They could have kicked it off with Seth, whether he won in the heel role to be turned later, or whether they accelerated his face turn.

And :lol nobody is touching the belt for 9-12 months, not even Reigns. Reigns will have to wait until the end of that timeframe to get his crowning moment over Brock at Mania. We didn't go through all that Brock/Goldberg BS just to have Lesnar drop the belt at Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Now that Brock's champion, no one's going to heavily focus on the Universal title, it's pointless when the champ's not there to defend it. You didn't notice last week, the little mini-feud between US Champ Owens and IC Champ Ambrose over who was the no. 1 champ on Raw, with zero mention of Raw's "world" title?
> 
> As for Balor vs. Wyatt being "mid-card", that's only if your definition of mid-card is "everything that's not the world title". The commentary team have been quick to mention that Balor was the first Universal Champion. He literally returned in a main event match and won. And Wyatt is coming off the WWE Title match at Mania and has another main event match at Payback.
> 
> ...


 Brock's pro wrestling career is coming to an end soon. Looking back, it's quite sad and makes you think what could have been. 

Brock was an all time great talent who underdelivered. I don't think you can consider him an in ring ATG, but on his name and overall impact, he'd probably make it to the third tier.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



One Winged Angel said:


> Brock's pro wrestling career is coming to an end soon. Looking back, it's quite sad and makes you think what could have been.
> 
> Brock was an all time great talent who underdelivered. I don't think you can consider him an in ring ATG, but on his name and overall impact, he'd probably make it to the third tier.


I tend to agree. He picked up the business quicker than anyone not named Kurt Angle, and showed that with his first HIAC against Taker, his great Mania match with Angle who was coming off another broken freaking neck, and of course Eddie at No Way Out. With his reinvented character, there's been flashes of cool stuff- Extreme Rules vs. Cena, Summerslam vs. Punk, Royal Rumble triple threat with Cena and Rollins... but he's been coasting for a couple of years.

There's a couple of Brock matches I still want but only if they get done right- I wanted Lesnar vs. Orton but look what happened there. I want a motivated Brock vs. AJ Styles, and Shinsuke Nakamura. I worry that Balor wouldn't survive Suplex City and would come out with another concussion and busted shoulder.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike Johnson reporting FAKE NEWS!

- Vic


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor out with a concussion*



BaeJLee said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/finn-balor-pulled-from-wwe-live-events-jinder-mahal-balor-latest
> 
> Most likely cleared tomorrow.


lol just goes to show how toxic this place is. All these neck beards ready to crucify Jinder and this ended up being not nearly as bad as it was made out to be. 

Jinder and Balor are even being playful about it, not showing any ill will and Balor is cleared.


----------

